# OEM Ground Effects Package



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there,

has anyone photos and part numbers of the single components?

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try looking here.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Nobody here with the electronic parts catalog?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Photos no, crude line drawings yes. 

https://www.gmpartsonline.net/auto-parts/2017/chevrolet/cruze/lt-trim/1-4l-l4-gas-engine/body-cat


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> Nobody here with the electronic parts catalog?


That is what I posted above.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> That is what I posted above.


Sorry, on your link i cannot choose the 2017 model.
On GMpartsonline you can, but they show only the complete package, not the individual parts i am looking for. Say the front spoiler with hardware.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> Sorry, on your link i cannot choose the 2017 model.
> On GMpartsonline you can, but they show only the complete package, not the individual parts i am looking for. Say the front spoiler with hardware.


Are you meaning the gray plastic in front that's under the bumper just to buffer curb scrapes? Cuz the actual "ground effects" in front is the entire bumper and grille from an RS model cruze.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh i think we have a misunderstanding. I am not talking about the RS Package but the Ground Effects Package for the stock bumpers. Its a front spoiler, rocker panels and a diffusor.















It seems i cannot find the part no.'s for the individual parts and hardware. It is not shown in the explosion views, e.g. front bumper below


----------

